# [3D] Drow hand crossbow



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 11, 2009)

as I'm wanting to make a drow scene I've been working on suitable gear for 'em 

this is my take on a drow hand crossbow


bow is mounted vertically, bolt fires through the bow and centre of the stock. this also means the handle does not sit at 90 degrees to the bow, which makes carrying such devices trickier as the handle will protude so much.

string is in perfect line with the stock, normally it is slightly off centred which causes a lot of friction so this design avoids that

3 shot magazine,, suitable for the fights it's meant for and if you can't do it in 3 shots, yer dead anyway  flip the top open, add more ammo as need.
obviously you could have echanted "bag of holding" styler magazines

solid bolts instead of  "arrows", main body would be bronze or ivory, maybe hollow with the steel blade crushing internal vial of poison on impact or some such

puller-claw allowing much easier cocking of the weapon, push with hand holding the main pistol handle, pull with hand holding the puller-claw handle


Made with Rhino and rendered with Vue, test renders with maxwell.



[sblock="Drow hand crossbow, Silverblade style!"]








test render when modelling






[/sblock]


----------



## tallyrand (Jul 12, 2009)

Finally, a crossbow for shooting "Gangsta Style"!


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 12, 2009)

*groans*!


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 13, 2009)

Heh. Interesting design... I wonder how that would work out in RL


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jul 13, 2009)

well, you'd need to design a trigger system, a system to make sure the bolts don't jsut roll into the barrel from the magazine except when loading
a system so the bolt doesn't just slide out the barrel, lol
and designing the bolt so it's stable in flight

but hey, sure it could be done


----------

